# Howdy y'all! New beauty vlogger here!



## ADivaThing (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey y'all..  The names Vanessa (32) I live in Houston tx, and am a newly single mommy to a beautiful 4 month old baby girl, Lexi. She helps me out on my new channel  I'm looking to meet new friends that share the same passion as me. I'm pretty much married to makeup. Men suck ATM..... Lol beauty and makeup stuff has helped me heal, although my wallet is pretty mad ha ha ha..  I also create fonts (which I've seen a lot of beauty gurus using for their videos)  Let's be friends :encore:


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Please feel free to add links to your personal sites in your signature as they are not allowed in the actual posts. (You can read the forum guidelines here.)


----------



## ADivaThing (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh, I am so so sorry! Thanks for letting me know :bouquet:


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome and men do suck at times lol. Congrats on being a new mommy, lil girls are Wonderful. My lil diva is 8 today!


----------

